# GR novice agility dogs making me grin...



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha! Casper starts his agility class in a couple of weeks. Before he could enroll, he had to pass the "don't visit" test. I fed him an entire chicken breast during the 3-5 minute test. When the day comes, I'm sure he'll be the one visiting!

He did this the other day in rally class. We were working off leash. Someone walked in the room. I didn't even notice and Casper gave no hint. We were working, and then he was gone.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

quilter said:


> He did this the other day in rally class. We were working off leash. Someone walked in the room. I didn't even notice and Casper gave no hint. We were working, and then he was gone.


Hee, hee! I love this! A Stealth Visit!


----------

